# Yamaha Reveals the World's First Immersive Audio Soundbar (YSP-5600)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last week we previewed Klipsch’s new budget-minded soundbar, this week we’re shifting gears into more elite price levels with Yamaha’s officially announced YSP-5600 Dolby Atmos capable soundbar solution. The YSP-5600 is the world’s first immersive audio soundbar, touting the ability to create an audio experience that places sound anywhere in the room (even overhead). While acoustically incapable of matching the sonic performance of dedicated speakers in a true 7.1.4 arrangement, the YSP-5600 is an intriguing option for buyers looking for a simple-to-install solution.










The YSP-5600 achieves immersive status through the use of 44 individual small speaker drivers, 12 of which are dedicated for height channel realism. The resulting beams of sound are meant to create an unrivaled multidimensional listening experience, completely unshackled from the necessity of having an AV Receiver in the audio chain. In addition to Dolby Atmos support, Yamaha says the YSP-5600 will also support DTS:X with a firmware update (date undetermined). The unit also fits into Yamaha’s proprietary MusicCast multi-room audio system. With onboard Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, the YSP-5600 can receive streaming music content and re-stream it to other Bluetooth devices such as headphones or other portable speakers. 

“As multiple speaker systems are not always feasible or desirable in some rooms, the YSP-5600 represents the simplest, most elegant solution for introducing Dolby Atmos and DTS:X into the home,” said Bob Goedken, general manager, AV Division, Yamaha Corporation of America. “And since it is equipped with MusicCast, this impressive sound bar doubles as an entertainment hub that can stream audio content to other MusicCast products throughout the home.”

Keeping with current 4K standards, the YSP-5600 offers HDMI 2.0a connectivity with full 4K/60p pass-through and HDCP 2.2 support (one input, one output) in addition to three HDMI, two Digital Optical, one Digital Coax, and one Analog Audio input. Also, the unit features both tabletop and wall-mount placement capabilities (optional wall bracket required). 










Yamaha says the YSP-5600 needs to be pared with a subwoofer for ideal performance. The company suggests using its own NS-SW300 model, but any powered subwoofer can be used. Owners can connect a sub using a standard wired output or an optional wireless subwoofer kit (SWK-W16).

The YSP-5600 soundbar will be available through authorized Yamaha dealers in December 2015 for $1,699.95 (MSRP). The SWK-W16 subwoofer kit and the SPM-K30 wall-mount bracket will be available for $149.95 and $79.95, respectively, while the NS-SW300 subwoofer is currently available for $549.95. 

_Image Credit: Yamaha_


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

This really sounds good.

I have a neighbor that has asked me to install fronts in the ceiling because she already has the surrounds in the rear.

I hate crawling in the ceiling. I'm getting too old for that PLUS the sound bar can play Atmos and DTS:X

AND she will have bragging rights because she will have 44 speakers where as I only have 11

Sounds very good.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Jim,

This is definitely a great option for folks adverse to install... if she buys it, please come back and post impressions.

Todd


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> This is definitely a great option for folks adverse to install... if she buys it, please come back and post impressions.
> 
> Todd


I will do.


----------

